# Atkinson Co.



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

any of you guys hunted in that county much   We are riding up this weekend to look at some property and was wondering how the hunting, deer, poaching, was in the area  

I never hear of anything about that county? so any inside info would be helpful


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 5, 2005)

No one hunts Atkinson County? Has to be one or two hunters out there  If not i mightlike the seclusion!!!  lol


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 5, 2005)

SADDADDY, let me know what area of the county you are refering to and i'll try to fill in the blanks.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 7, 2005)

*bull0ne*

Thanks but I got a real good idea how it is from this weekend  

nice place, not a lot of deer and some turkeys.


----------

